# be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1



## Zyanoses (1. Januar 2011)

Habe mall eine Frage. 
Bau ich den lüfter so ein das der eusere fan zum ram zeigt oder in richtung atx blende ??

Auch habe ich das problem das ich nciht weiss wie man den kühler steuert . Fan speed zeigt der kühler 0 ansprechen veränderung der Werte. Der kühler ist auf einem asus crosshair iv formula verbaut. Also frage is wie kann ich den kühler manuell steuern und wie rum muss ich den einbauen .

LG


----------



## dr.goodwill (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Erstmal frohes neues!

Zum Thema:ich verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst. Die Rede ist vom cpu kühler: also sollte dieser zur ATX blende blasen. Auserkoren du hast so ein Gehäuse wie welche oben offen ist. Dann am besten nach oben.

Schreibe gerade vom iPad wenn du noch was hast beantworte ich gerne.  

Vg
Dr.goodwill


----------



## Zyanoses (1. Januar 2011)

ja ich weis jezt nich ob der fan luft saugt oder wegbläst wenn er saugt müste er ja in richtung der rams zeigen das er die abluft in richtung atx blende abführt oder?

mein cpu kühler :
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1


Mein Tower:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Gehäuse - Big-Tower - Antec Twelve Hundred


----------



## Ossiracer (1. Januar 2011)

Jop, der "außenstehende" lüfter soll in richtung rambänke zeigen, sodass die luft zu den hinteren 2 lüftern gesaugt wird.


----------



## Zyanoses (1. Januar 2011)

hab ich also schlechtere werte wenn ich den fan in richting atx blende verbaue?

Weist aber auch  nicht wie man den lüfter steuert ?? ob ich das was im bios umstellen muss oder so ?
auch wenn ich im bios da de werte ändere also geschwindigkeit hat das kein einfluss auf die drezahl des fan . pls helt


----------



## Lyph (1. Januar 2011)

Anhand des Bildes habe ich dir mal die Luftrichtung eingezeichnet. Das erkennt man an den Schaufeln der Lüfter, dass es nur in diese Richtung gehen kann.

Der CPU-Lüfter wird von dem Mainboard, also vom BIOS gesteuert. Soweit ich weiss können nur PWM-Lüfter geregelt werden, das wären dann 4-Pin-Stecker. Hat dein Lüfter nur 3-Pins handelt es sich wohl um keinen steuerbaren Lüfter...


----------



## elohim (1. Januar 2011)

schon krass zu sehen, wie bequiet nur durch den den Markennamen solche Produkte an den Mann bringen kann


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (30. Januar 2011)

Finde den Kühler vom Design echt Spitze der würde gut in mein Case passen aber ich frage mich ob wie die Kühlleistung im Gegenzug zum noctua d14 ist. Hat da einer mal nen testbericht wo die beiden getestet werden auf temps und lautstärke?


----------

